# Is There Anyone Here Interested In Moving To Ohio?



## kerry (Jun 11, 2008)

We are really looking for renters as I've posted before. We are probably going to lower the rent in order to get going on the road for ministry. 
I would like to know if there is anyone here interested in a rental in Ohio, but the price is holding them back. ?

It is a 4 bedroom, 2.5 bath, 2 car garage, large barn, 4 acres
Great little homestead/mini farm!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I don't want to sound negative, but you could get the same kind of place in this area for half that much, maybe less. It is exactly what we are looking for, but we couldn't afford it even at half price. I hope someone can move in, so you can go do what you have planned. How long are you going to be on the road? We had a bad experience in our last rental. The woman swore when she left that she was never coming back. 15 months later she decided she wanted her house back and we had to get out. The funny part is she stayed a few months and left again. But I'm getting off topic.

Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

kerry said:


> *Is There Anyone Here Interested In Moving To Ohio?*


Left 40 years ago. Never looked back.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Nevada said:


> Left 40 years ago. Never looked back.


Not even once? I've lived in a lot of places and Ohio isn't too bad. We have decided that we will never get to PA, so we'll just stay here.

Nomad


----------



## kerry (Jun 11, 2008)

We are lowering the price. 
We want to cover the mortgage and taxes and be able to have enough in case of repairs, as we won't have much of an income to draw from. Since we aren't going to be in the area, we were going to have some of the rent go to a handyman who lives close by. Also was considering using a manager. 
Idealy, we would rent to a handyman! 
That said, there were no children ever living here before we moved in and it had always been very well maintained, so I don't think there will be a lot of repairs. But, things do happen.
We'll keep looking for a solution.


----------

